# Jacksonville Archery Center opens in Florida



## cblackmar (Jun 15, 2012)

Hey everyone, My name is Charles. I am a level 2 coach. I just opened a 15 yard indoor range and teaching facility. If you are in the area or would like to take a few classes stop by. I am going by appointment right now, so give me a call at 904-318-4229. I am located at 7801 Lone Star Rd. Jax., Fl. 32211 
Teaching the art of Archery is what we are all about, look for a retail component to start up soon.


----------



## Thepeopleshamer (Mar 1, 2009)

Good luck on the new business Charles. Hope it goes well.


----------



## cblackmar (Jun 15, 2012)

We passed the one year mark just shy of 250 people we introduced archery to. Love it!


----------

